# Quest - Johnny Quest



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This has been on my piles for 10 years, so I finally got around to building it.
Johnny Quest, by "The Shape of Things."



















I rewatched the episode ("The Invisible Monster") for color reference. The jet packs were a purplish color in the episode, but since I didn't have any purple I settled for British Crimson.

I had more fun with the base than the figure! Lotsa random green acrylics blended, and dry-brushed grays on the rocks.


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

John,

Very nice build-up! My kids and I have been watching the first season on DVD and I am reliving my favorite all time show as a kid. Did you know that PF Flyers are still sold?

Thanks for the memories!

Rob


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Shamboola said:


> Did you know that PF Flyers are still sold?


 How about Buster Brown Quarterbacks? :freak: :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, if anybody knows where I can get the other three kits in the series, let me know. They were out over 10 years ago, and I couldn't afford them back then.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Gotta love those shiny vinyl pants!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Looks good John P.
I remember seeing these kits back at my 1st Wonderfest in '94. Couldn't afford them then either. I've always been surprised that some studio never made a live action film of Jonny Quest. In these days of Harry Potter it would seem a natural. High tech, action, and monsters. Sooner or later some studio will get around to it.

Once again, great job on Jonny (Bandit too)
Rogue


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> Gotta love those shiny vinyl pants!


 Well, they're supposed to be blue jeans.
I can never get anything dullcoated right.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

John P I see them alot on ebay, actually racebannon was up a few weeks ago along with haji and dr quest.

Buzz


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*wow*

man thats great, first time i ever seen one of these.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Looks good John, is he pointing at your Lara Croft dio on the next shelf up?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Cool looking, John! I never seen that model before. 

For the pants, a trick I tried years ago, was to mix unsented powder in your paint color, and brush it on. It gives a flat, cloth look.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just Plain Al said:


> Looks good John, is he pointing at your Lara Croft dio on the next shelf up?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Cool looking, John! I never seen that model before.
> 
> For the pants, a trick I tried years ago, was to mix unsented powder in your paint color, and brush it on. It gives a flat, cloth look.


 Thanks! I don't know why the Micro-Flat didn't do the trick. Sometimes the stuff works for me, sometimes it doesn't. I wouldn't have even had to dull it if I'd had a decent flat blue, but all I had in the right shade was gloss Blue Angles Blue.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Actually his first name is spelled Jonny, why I don't know, maybe DR. Quest has a spelling problem. Here is a pretty good site on the show: www.classicjq.com/

PF Flyers cost about forty bucks now adays, and that was at Shoe Carnival!

David.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks good JP - I don't remember the episode, is he throwing Bandit at a pteradactyl or something as a diversion?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

John, so sorry to hear you have piles..... Oh, and great job on the kit!!

Wayne


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Shall I post pictures of my piles again? 

Aye, "Jonny" not "Johnny." I went and spelled my own name, silly me.

Chris, the episode involved a monster of pure energy, created by one of Dr Quest's mad scientists friends in a remote lab in the South American jungle. Why in a remot SA jungle? who the hell knows? Our heros tracked it wearing their Improbable Rocket packs, and dropped paint bombs on it so they could see it. The mosnter walked on the ground, so I have no idea why Jonny is pointing at the sky. But the kit was designed by Doug Wildey himsefl, so who am I to argue?

I watched the ep for ref, and made my wife watch with me under the advice that it was a "neat little monster story." Heck, I remembered it being darn scarey when I was seven! As soon as the monster became visible she said "Oh, GOD!!! That's a stupid looking monster!"

Oh well! :lol:

I put up the official JQ kit page on my site tonight:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/quest1.html


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

John check ebay they are on there alot.
Buzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks! Too bad I still don't have a evilbay account, eh?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice work JP . really cool kit . i gonna have to get the tapes out and watch some of these . 
hb


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have 3 of the 4 and am actively looking for the 4th. I won the Race Bannon a couple weeks ago. I'm not sure, but two of the three I have are cold cast resin and the Race seems to be plain old resin, so I'm wondering if there were two parallel series in different materials, or if they changed to plain resin eventually. I don't think what I have is a recast.

The reason Jonny is looking up has nothing to do with the Energy monster. The 4 kits assemble into a single diorama. The Dr. Quest figure is the one that has a large dinosaur footprint in the ground. Johnny is presumably pointing to the thing that made the footprint.

I rented the DVDs from Netflix a while back and loved them. The stories were interesting, the music spooky, and it was actual drama. People died. So much better than the pap available to kids today, and it didn't traumatize me as a kid. If anything it taught me that if you do bad things, karmic retribution will get ya. As an adult I notice that the two kids exhibit a lot more common sense than in todays cartoons. In one episode Haji even says "let's tell your dad where we are going." and Jonny agrees.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Nice work John! I bought the 4 pack from Frank (Fatman) when
he got his hands on the original sculpts... and they've been sitting
on the shelf since! Did build the Bandit kit but must move the others
down.

For those who don't know of the JQ kits, zip over here: http://members.fortunecity.com/bucwheat/jq/jq.html

Buc


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Buc , I got a pirate princess on the way, I sent you an email asking you about it, cause you had it on your site, guess you never received my email, oh well, all good, then doh, I seen your ad, for buying that dvd for past new kits, I am interested to get that down the road.
John , even with shiney jeans , jonny looks great, cant over do, that kit cause ,he is a toon.

Buzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Otto, from what I've read, they first run of kits was resin, and the later run of kits was cold cast resin. Same molds, I guess, they just switched material.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

You can see a photo of the assembled Quest group on a page in the WonderFest website about Garage Kits: http://www.wonderfest.com/gk-what.htm. I built and painted all but Race, and these were for a convention table display at Matt "Shape of Things" McWhirt's dealer tables. 

My payment was a set of unbuilt kits, but Matt borrowed back Race Bannon for some reason along the way and so my set's incomplete. I bet he's hard to find!

The late Doug Wildey did indeed paint an original piece of art that was the basis for the sculptures--and it's gorgeous. Here's a little-known fact: Mr. Wildey had agreed to be a guest at WonderFest but passed away before we had even announced him. I loved his artwork and always wanted to meet him. 

AFM's David Fisher also painted a set of the models. Later on, I believe that his was sold to Mrs. Tim Matheson, while my build-up was given to Mrs. Wildey as a gift. 

It was my understanding that the JQ kits were only available in white resin. Matt sold a larger figure of Bandit, which was produced in white resin and, later, in cold cast resin pre-painted. Matt produced these licensed kits as a labor of love for the animated series.

I have a great collection of unbuilt plastic and resin kits if anybody has a Race they're willing to trade.

Lee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Race just was on ebay, they do come up, not cheap though.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

The kits were available from Graphitti Designs in the cold cast resin - Matt worked in conjunction with them for a run of kits that appeared in comic shops all over the country. My Benton Quest kit is cold cast, the others are white resin.
I would have loved to have met Doug Wildey at Wonderfest.
AT


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

what is better resin or cold cast? What do most modellers perfer?

Buzz


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

My Dr. Quest and Jonny are coldcast, but Race is in resin. The race kit came with a little piece of paper in memorial to Mr. Wildey.

People either love or hate coldcast resin. I sort of like it. It seems to retain more detail and has the weight of ceramic. It's a bit harder to machine though so the castings need to be really good.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've built one cold-cast model and I hated every minute of it. It's brittle, it's heavy, it's hard. Conan's finger kept snapping off every time a breeze went thru the room.

As I understand it, the material is ordinary resin with a "hamburger helper" filler of porcelain dust, meant to save money and resin by taking up space in the mix. Thus the final product isn't anywhere near as strong as plain resin, due to being made up largely of loose powder.

That about right?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks guys , I just starting to get into resin, I had bought a few quaility models in the last week, all in white hard resin, I dont buy recast stuff.I had resin kits but sold them in 1995, like a little break from styrene.
Otto congrats on your racebannon, I almost made a bid on that one, lol, glad I didn't.

Buzz


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

John P.,

"Cold cast" resin, like "cold cast" bronze, is so named to differentiate it from the real thing, hot ceramic and bronze, which the two respective materials sort of look and feel like. This is no different than Walmart and others use of the term "faux" for what used to be called "costume" jewelry. It's an attempt to sell something which is intentded to look like the real thing but isn't in a way that makes it seem more acceptable.

Actual ceramic is sculpted and fired. Actual bronze is melted metal poured into a ceramic casting. Both are very expensive. Cold cast resin looks and feels like a nice ceramic figure but is actually a molded casting.

You're right that both are made by adding actual ceramic or bronze to a resin mix. I would imagine that as with any resin casting the quality depends on the materials used, casting mix, and casting quality. The Benton Quest I have is in cold cast and was shipped via parcel post and lived in the belly of the USPS for over a month. When the box arrived the outer shipping box and inner kit box were completely wadded up. Yet the figure, including the delicate fingers, was intact. Either I was lucky or the Dr. Quest used a better quality of cold cast resin.

The big complaint I've heard about cold cast is that it's physically harder than regular resin and therefore tough to work with. I would imagine this is so, and the material is probably best used in 1 piece kits using a high quality mold.

Note I have seen one other definition of "cold cast". That is using regular resin where the two componnts are kept refrigerated until mixed. This slows the reaction down and can result in less bubbling supposedly. However the JQ kits are of the more accepted use of the term, i.e. they look and feel like ceramic.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Otto, thanks for explaining about the difference between cold cast and regular solid resin, learned so much about resin in the past few weeks.

Buzz


----------

